# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Kalendar za 2007

## Fae

Zanima meiel netko u Zagrebu, Gorici i okolici prdaje kalendare? Ja bi jednog-znm da kasnim...  :Embarassed:

----------

